# Tailor-made shirts



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got any recommendations of where I can get a tailor-made shirt? And a rough idea of cost?

Ideally would be in the Midlands, but I go down to London quite often, so just as easy for me there too I guess.

Cheers.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you do get one made, then it's recomended that you take it with you next time you go to Singapore or Hong Kong. Leave it with them and they'll make you several to the same cut for next to nowt.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Â£80 in Norwich. Double cuffed & cutaway collar.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I picked up my tailored made suit last month, costed Â£970 with an extra pair of trousers from a small City based tailor. Fits like a glove with top quality stiching/finish! Highly recommended. They do shirts as well. I have his business card at work, so PM/remind me if you want his number.

Or try Hawes & Curtis, a very reputable firm based on recommendation from a few of the "old boys" from work. Their off-the-rack shirts are very good quality too. I have a few H&C York slimfit shirts and can vouch for their comfort and quality. Even better when the shirt cost Â£30 with my Corp discount card instead of Â£75!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Waste of money. Why do you need tailor made clothes? The only exception would be if you need them for your wedding date, but apart from that? Unless of course you have very weird body shape! :lol:

One of my uncles had a huge belly and was short, so he needed shirts that had shortened long sleeves and wide collars to accommodate him.

It would be a lot easier to change your body shape. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Where in Norwich ??

Vlastan - any tips on making my arms an inch longer :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Where in Norwich ??
> 
> Vlastan - any tips on making my arms an inch longer :roll:


a rack of some kind?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> I picked up my tailored made suit last month, costed Â£970 with an extra pair of trousers from a small City based tailor. Fits like a glove with top quality stiching/finish! Highly recommended. They do shirts as well. I have his business card at work, so PM/remind me if you want his number.


If you could let me know the details (on here, or PM) that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Waste of money. Why do you need tailor made clothes?


Nothing wrong with wanting to look one's best 



vlastan said:


> The only exception would be if you need them for your wedding date


 :wink: :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

If you're interested i can give you the phone number of a tailor in the West End of London that is currently making what will be my second suit from him, his partner makes shirts and ties.

You won't get any tat from him as he makes them for HRH and my last suit had a Royal Crest on it!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> If you're interested i can give you the phone number of a tailor in the West End of London that is currently making what will be my second suit from him, his partner makes shirts and ties.
> 
> You won't get any tat from him as he makes them for HRH and my last suit had a Royal Crest on it!!!


And gold buttons...

Nice one, admiral


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've been wearing tailored suits for a few years now and would never go back. The fit and finish is fantastic and as it's quite a competitive market you don't have to pay the earth nowadays.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah lots in the city but best to go with reccomendations (and a larey lining for the suit!)

If you want to get an easy hand made - turnbull & asser can sort you out. While you're there there's a nice cheese shop down the road.

Dave


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Waste of money. Why do you need tailor made clothes? The only exception would be if you need them for your wedding date, but apart from that? Unless of course you have very weird body shape! :lol:
> :wink:


Until you wear a tailored made suit, you will never know! :roll:

And no, I don't have an abnormal body shape!  I


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> If you're interested i can give you the phone number of a tailor in the West End of London


Yes please, cheers.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Where in Norwich ??


There is a small tailors on Timber Hill called F. A. Stone and Sons.

Do you know Norwich?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers - yep - used to live there for several years and then went to Uni there too.

James.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Yesterday I ordered two suits, one extra pair of trousers and two shirts for Â£1200 (don't tell Mrs B) from a firm that come over here from HK take your measurements and then send the clothes to you in the post.

I was very weary of this until I saw an article in the Times and a list of the very well to do clients.

Company's called Raja Fashions web address www.raja-fashions.com

I'll let you know how it all works out in 6 weeks time

Cheers
Bob


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

I use a tailor in Bangkok, he is extremely good. Also a bonus he is younger than most of the tailors you see there so has a more fashionable approach than most,

I just got a new suit, jacket 2 pairs trouser and 4 shirts all excellent for Â£700.

I fiirst used him when I was there on business, now I just order over email or visit him when he comes to london

Contact Details In Bangkok:
Fashion Galleria
Suite 108 River City, Yotha Road,
Next to Royal Orchid Sheraton Hotel,
Bangkok, Thailand.
Email : [email protected]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Anyone got any recommendations of where I can get a tailor-made shirt? And a rough idea of cost?
> 
> Ideally would be in the Midlands, but I go down to London quite often, so just as easy for me there too I guess.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Neil,

I use Eton. They are an internet shirt provider and can bespoke anything to suit. They do have a shop if you need it. Their fabrics are excellent and are mostly wrinkle free and slightly shiny cotton.

I pay for alterations to their standard fit and receive it via the post. Never been disappointed.

http://www.etonshirts.co.uk/index.html

Jim.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > If you're interested i can give you the phone number of a tailor in the West End of London
> ...


I just went there yesterday to have a first fitting of my second suit from him, and it fits like a glove - he was suprised he didn't have to do any alterations.

John Kent is the tailors name, but the shirt maker is called Stephen Lachter (i think thats how you spell it).

Phone no: 020 7629 4969.

They're in Stafford Street, London but (so he said, but he's a bit of a joker) are moving to Saville Row soon.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Hakett are very good, I've got a few talyored suit shirts from them. A shirt is about Â£120. Don't know if thomas pink do talyoring as well. Have you been to Jermyn Street in London?

I going to try these guy's for my next suit I think 
http://www.lutwyche.co.uk/


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Hi

I've used a couple-

http://www.dalerhodes.co.uk/

Dale will visit you wherever, i work in Canary Wharf and he normally does visits to London once every 2 weeks...very good finishing and detailing. Dont be put off that Kennedy wears them, every time i wear his suits i often get asked where they are from

www.bertie-wooster.co.uk
Alot more classic in terms of styling, but i found aftersale a bit crap i lost weight around the waist...and the trousers looked a bit sh*** after adjustment 

www.bespokewear.com
A friend of mine set this up, great choice of fabrics, and detailing...he also does shirts, they travel tp wherever you are to take measurements and is quite reasonable...considering 

Thomas Pink now do a semi bespoke service on shirts in their Sloane Avenue shop in London, they are Â£120 i think

But if not i bought some duchamp shirts a few weeks back which have a very nice cut and collar

Cheers


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.timothyeverest.co.uk/


----------

